# Forenbersicht > Windsurfen lernen >  >  Breiteres Segel - krzerer Mast oder langes Segel - langer Mast?

## Team-Transitfrei

Hallo liebe Surferfreunde von Daily-Dose!

Seit dem letzten Jahr habe ich die ersten Schritte in Sachen Surfen unternommen, natrlich beginnend mit einem Surfkurs des VDWS und bestandener Prfung! ;-)

So nach und nach kaufe ich mir nun die eigene Ausrstung zusammen bzw. ersetze "Billigkomponenten", die ich im letzten Jahr mitten zu Beginn der Saison wahrscheinlich auch ein bisschen zu teuer gekauft habe, um berhaupt aufs Wasser zu kommen.

Dieses Jahr mchte ich mich natrlich ein bisschen verbessern und habe nun ein neues (gebrauchtes) Segel mit einem dazugehrigen Mast gekauft.
Dabei ist mir folgendes aufgefallen:
Mein alter Mast war 460 hoch und daran habe ich ein Segel mit 5,4 qm gefahren.
Mein neues Segel hat aber nun 5,8 qm und der zugehrige Mast ist nur ein 430er!
Aufgeriggt passt das Segel problemlos an den Mast, also Segel und Mast gehren zusammen (IMCS stimmt mit 21 (Korridor Segel 20-22)).
Nun frage ich mich natrlich, wo der Unterschied besteht?
Das neue Segel muss ja deutlich breiter sein, wenn es mit einem 30cm krzeren Mast auskommt und dennoch mehr Segelflche hat.
Auf was muss ich mich also im Frhjahr einstellen?
Wird ein breiteres Segel schwerer zu manvrieren sein?
Oder wirkt sich das geringere Gewicht und der niedrigere Schwerpunkt des krzeren Mastes (der ist zus. noch zu 30% aus Carbon, mein alter Mast hatte hingegen keinen Carbonanteil und wirkt recht schwer) dann doch positiv auf das Fahrverhalten aus?

Wer kann Tipps geben?
Vielen Dank!

Gru
TT

----------


## Team-Transitfrei

Hang loose zusammen!
Nanu, keiner eine Antwort auf die Frage?

----------


## OnkelSam

schwer da eine przise antwort drauf zu geben, wenn du nicht konkretere angaben zu den beiden Segeln machst.

----------


## tigger1983

ist eigentlich recht einfach. Die Segel waren frher wie ein Dreick. Neuere Segel sind sehr viel kompakter geschnitten. Also am Top nicht mehr spitz.
Zusammengefasst heist das:

alt: Groer Mast + Lange Gabel
neu: kleiner Mast + kurze Gabel

Ein gutes beispiel ist z.B. Das FireLight. Das Segel geht bis 6qm noch auf einen 4m Mast. Die Gabel ist dennoch recht kurz...

Der Vorteil dabei liegt natrlich darin das man nicht mehr soviele Masten braucht. Auerdem ist es klar das ein 4m mast leichter ist als 4,6m mast...

----------


## Christof

Hallo TT.
Kann mich nur an tigger1983 anschlieen.
Aber es gibt noch zu bedenken: Gerade der Wind kurz ber Boden (bzw. Wasser) ist am schwchsten und sehr unlinear wegen der Verwirbelungen durch Wellen und deinem Krper.
D.h. Die Windausbeute durch ein modernes aber nicht ganz so kompaktes Segel ist hher, aber da der Druckpunkt bzw. Schwerpunkt weiter oben liegt, ist es nicht ganz so handlich.
Ein gutes Mittelma ist wohl angebracht und man sollte nicht jeden Trend mitmachen (ultrakompakte Segel). Ich denke folgende Mastlngen bzw. Segelhhen sind sinnvoll :Big Grin: ,7qm mit ca.490, 6.4qm mit ca. 460 Mastlnge.
5.3 qm mit 430 und 4.7 mit 400 Mastlnge (Vorliekslnge).
Alles andere ist wohl Geschmackssache.
Kurz gesagt: Je mehr Flche weiter oben, desto mehr Windausbeute aber desto schlechter das Handling.

VG, Andi

----------

